# [Apache and suPHP] Impossible to execute a PHP script

## antoine_

Hello,

I have been migrating from Apache and suPHP packages provided by my server provider to the packages of the community.

So I unmerged the old ones and installed the community ones.

I kept my old config files but I had to do some work, especially on the httpd.conf.

I solved most of the problems but I have a last one (I hope) to solve. I cannot execute any PHP script. When I try,I have the following message :

```

Internal Server Error

Could not execute script "/path/to/index.php"

suPHP 0.6.2
```

The logs are desperatly empty. suPHP tells me everything is ok :

```

[Thu Apr 10 22:40:39 2008] [info] Executing "/path/to/index.php" as UID 1006, GID 1002
```

No error in error_log... I have absolutely no idea where it could come from.

My suPHP.conf :

```

[global]

;Path to logfile

logfile=/var/log/apache2/suphp_log

;Loglevel

loglevel=info

;User Apache is running as

webserver_user=nobody

;Path all scripts have to be in

docroot=/home/

; Security options

allow_file_group_writeable=true

allow_file_others_writeable=false

allow_directory_group_writeable=true

allow_directory_others_writeable=false

;Check wheter script is within DOCUMENT_ROOT

;check_vhost_docroot=true

check_vhost_docroot=false

;Send minor error messages to browser

errors_to_browser=true

;PATH environment variable

env_path=/bin:/usr/bin

;Umask to set, specify in octal notation

umask=0077

; Minimum UID

min_uid=1000

; Minimum GID

min_gid=100

[handlers]

;Handler for php-scripts

x-httpd-php=php:/usr/lib/php5/bin/php-cgi

x-httpd-php5=php:/usr/lib/php5/bin/php-cgi

x-httpd-php4=php:/usr/lib/php4/bin/php-cgi

x-httpd-phtml=php:/usr/lib/php5/bin/php-cgi

;Handler for CGI-scripts

x-suphp-cgi=execute:!self

```

My httpd.conf :

```

ServerRoot "/usr/lib64/apache2"

#

# The accept serialization lock file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.

#

<IfModule !mpm_winnt.c>

<IfModule !mpm_netware.c>

#LockFile logs/accept.lock

</IfModule>

</IfModule>

<IfModule !mpm_netware.c>

<IfModule !perchild.c>

#ScoreBoardFile logs/apache_runtime_status

</IfModule>

</IfModule>

# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process

# identification number when it starts.

#

<IfModule !mpm_netware.c>

PidFile logs/httpd.pid

</IfModule>

#

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

#

Timeout 300

#

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than

# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

#

KeepAlive On

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow

# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.

# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

#

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the

# same client on the same connection.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 15

##

## Server-Pool Size Regulation (MPM specific)

## 

# prefork MPM

# StartServers: number of server processes to start

# MinSpareServers: minimum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxSpareServers: maximum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxClients: maximum number of server processes allowed to start

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule prefork.c>

StartServers         5

MinSpareServers      5

MaxSpareServers     10

MaxClients         150

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# worker MPM

# StartServers: initial number of server processes to start

# MaxClients: maximum number of simultaneous client connections

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule worker.c>

StartServers         2

MaxClients         150

MinSpareThreads     25

MaxSpareThreads     75

ThreadsPerChild     25

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# perchild MPM

# NumServers: constant number of server processes

# StartThreads: initial number of worker threads in each server process

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxThreadsPerChild: maximum number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of connections per server process

<IfModule perchild.c>

NumServers           5

StartThreads         5

MinSpareThreads      5

MaxSpareThreads     10

MaxThreadsPerChild  20

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# WinNT MPM

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in the server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum  number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule mpm_winnt.c>

ThreadsPerChild 250

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# BeOS MPM

# StartThreads: how many threads do we initially spawn?

# MaxClients:   max number of threads we can have (1 thread == 1 client)

# MaxRequestsPerThread: maximum number of requests each thread will process

<IfModule beos.c>

StartThreads               10

MaxClients                 50

MaxRequestsPerThread       10000

</IfModule>

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen 80

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_alias_module modules/mod_authn_alias.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule suexec_module modules/mod_suexec.so

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

LoadModule dav_svn_module     modules/mod_dav_svn.so

LoadModule authz_svn_module   modules/mod_authz_svn.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule suphp_module modules/mod_suphp.so

#

# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status

# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus

# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.

#

#ExtendedStatus On

<IfModule !mpm_winnt.c>

<IfModule !mpm_netware.c>

#

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.  

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

#  . On SCO (ODT 3) use "User nouser" and "Group nogroup".

#  . On HPUX you may not be able to use shared memory as nobody, and the

#    suggested workaround is to create a user www and use that user.

#  NOTE that some kernels refuse to setgid(Group) or semctl(IPC_SET)

#  when the value of (unsigned)Group is above 60000; 

#  don't use Group #-1 on these systems!

#

User nobody

Group nobody

</IfModule>

</IfModule>

ServerAdmin admin@bilib.net

ServerName XX.XX.XX.XX:80 [Hidden]

UseCanonicalName Off

#

# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

#

DocumentRoot "/usr/local/apache/htdocs"

#

# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect

# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

# directory (and its subdirectories). 

#

# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 

# features.  

#

<Directory />

    Options Includes ExecCGI MultiViews FollowSymLinks Indexes

    AllowOverride All

</Directory>

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

#

# Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",

# or any combination of:

#   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI MultiViews

#

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

#

# The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see

# http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#options

# for more information.

#

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

#

# AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.

# It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:

#   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit Indexes

#

    AllowOverride None

#

# Controls who can get stuff from this server.

#

#    Order allow,deny

#    Allow from all

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

</Directory>

DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.shtml index.htm index.cgi index.php index.wml

#

# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory

# for additional configuration directives.  See also the AllowOverride 

# directive.

#

AccessFileName .htaccess

# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being 

# viewed by Web clients. 

#

<FilesMatch "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

</FilesMatch>

# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is

# to be found.

#

TypesConfig conf/mime.types

DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

</IfModule>

HostnameLookups Off

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

CustomLog logs/access_log common

ServerTokens Full

#

# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

# name to server-generated pages (internal error documents, FTP directory 

# listings, mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated 

# documents or custom error documents).

# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

# Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

#

ServerSignature Off

Alias /ssl/cacert.ssl "/home/si/ssl/cacert.crt"

#

# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

# a CustomLog directive (see below).

#

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

AliasMatch ^/manual(?:/(?:de|en|es|fr|ja|ko|ru))?(/.*)?$ "/usr/local/apache/manual$1"

<Directory "/usr/local/apache/manual">

    Options Indexes

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

    <Files *.html>

        SetHandler type-map

    </Files>

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/(de|en|es|fr|ja|ko|ru)/ prefer-language=$1

    RedirectMatch 301 ^/manual(?:/(de|en|es|fr|ja|ko|ru)){2,}(/.*)?$ /manual/$1$2

</Directory>

<Directory "/usr/local/apache/cgi-bin">

    AllowOverride None

    Options None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/usr/local/apache/cgi-bin/"

<IfModule mod_cgid.c>

#

# Additional to mod_cgid.c settings, mod_cgid has Scriptsock <path>

# for setting UNIX socket for communicating with cgid.

#

#Scriptsock            logs/cgisock

</IfModule>

#

# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in

# your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the

# clients where to look for the relocated document.

# Example:

# Redirect permanent /foo http://www.example.com/bar

#

# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.

#

#

# IndexOptions: Controls the appearance of server-generated directory

# listings.

#

IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort

#

# AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

# files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

# FancyIndexed directories.

#

AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*

AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*

AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*

AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip

AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py

AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

#

# DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

# explicitly set.

#

DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

#

# AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in

# server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed

# directories.

# Format: AddDescription "description" filename

#

#AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz

#AddDescription "tar archive" .tar

#AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

#

# ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by

# default, and append to directory listings.

#

# HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to

# directory indexes. 

ReadmeName README.html

HeaderName HEADER.html

#

# IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

# and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

#

IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t

#

# DefaultLanguage and AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of 

# a document. You can then use content negotiation to give a browser a 

# file in a language the user can understand.

#

# Specify a default language. This means that all data

# going out without a specific language tag (see below) will 

# be marked with this one. You probably do NOT want to set

# this unless you are sure it is correct for all cases.

#

# * It is generally better to not mark a page as 

# * being a certain language than marking it with the wrong

# * language!

#

# DefaultLanguage nl

#

# Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language

# keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard

# language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to

# avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.

#

# Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in some cases 

# the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not identical to 

# the two character 'Country' code for its country,

# E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.

#

# Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char

# specifier. There is 'work in progress' to fix this and get

# the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.

#

# Catalan (ca) - Croatian (hr) - Czech (cs) - Danish (da) - Dutch (nl)

# English (en) - Esperanto (eo) - Estonian (et) - French (fr) - German (de)

# Greek-Modern (el) - Hebrew (he) - Italian (it) - Japanese (ja)

# Korean (ko) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz) - Norwegian Nynorsk (nn)

# Norwegian (no) - Polish (pl) - Portugese (pt)

# Brazilian Portuguese (pt-BR) - Russian (ru) - Swedish (sv)

# Simplified Chinese (zh-CN) - Spanish (es) - Traditional Chinese (zh-TW)

#

AddLanguage ca .ca

AddLanguage cs .cz .cs

AddLanguage da .dk

AddLanguage de .de

AddLanguage el .el

AddLanguage en .en

AddLanguage eo .eo

AddLanguage es .es

AddLanguage et .et

AddLanguage fr .fr

AddLanguage he .he

AddLanguage hr .hr

AddLanguage it .it

AddLanguage ja .ja

AddLanguage ko .ko

AddLanguage ltz .ltz

AddLanguage nl .nl

AddLanguage nn .nn

AddLanguage no .no

AddLanguage pl .po

AddLanguage pt .pt

AddLanguage pt-BR .pt-br

AddLanguage ru .ru

AddLanguage sv .sv

AddLanguage zh-CN .zh-cn

AddLanguage zh-TW .zh-tw

#

# LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

# in case of a tie during content negotiation.

#

# Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

# more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

#

LanguagePriority en ca cs da de el eo es et fr he hr it ja ko ltz nl nn no pl pt pt-BR ru sv zh-CN zh-TW

#

# ForceLanguagePriority allows you to serve a result page rather than

# MULTIPLE CHOICES (Prefer) [in case of a tie] or NOT ACCEPTABLE (Fallback)

# [in case no accepted languages matched the available variants]

#

ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#

# Commonly used filename extensions to character sets. You probably

# want to avoid clashes with the language extensions, unless you

# are good at carefully testing your setup after each change.

# See http://www.iana.org/assignments/character-sets for the

# official list of charset names and their respective RFCs.

#

AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1  .latin1

AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2  .latin2 .cen

AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3  .latin3

AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4  .latin4

AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5  .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru

AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6  .latin6 .arb

AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7  .latin7 .grk

AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8  .latin8 .heb

AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9  .latin9 .trk

AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis

AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis

AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis

AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5

# For russian, more than one charset is used (depends on client, mostly):

AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251

AddCharset CP866       .cp866

AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru

AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua

AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2

AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4

AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

# The set below does not map to a specific (iso) standard

# but works on a fairly wide range of browsers. Note that

# capitalization actually matters (it should not, but it

# does for some browsers).

#

# See http://www.iana.org/assignments/character-sets

# for a list of sorts. But browsers support few.

#

AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb 

AddCharset utf-7       .utf7

AddCharset utf-8       .utf8

AddCharset big5        .big5 .b5

AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw

AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp

AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr

AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

#

# AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration

# file mime.types for specific file types.

#

#AddType application/x-tar .tgz

#

# AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress

# information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

# Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

# to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

#

#AddEncoding x-compress .Z

#AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz

#

# If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you

# probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:

#

AddType application/x-compress .Z

AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

#

# AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":

# actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

# or added with the Action directive (see below)

#

# To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:

# (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)

#

AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

#

# For files that include their own HTTP headers:

#

#AddHandler send-as-is asis

#

# For server-parsed imagemap files:

#

#AddHandler imap-file map

#

# For type maps (negotiated resources):

# (This is enabled by default to allow the Apache "It Worked" page

#  to be distributed in multiple languages.)

#

AddHandler type-map var

#

# Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.

#

# To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):

# (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)

#

AddType text/html .shtml

AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

#

# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever

# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL

# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.

# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location

# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location

#

#

# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:

# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects

#

# Some examples:

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"

#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html

#

#

# Putting this all together, we can internationalize error responses.

#

# We use Alias to redirect any /error/HTTP_<error>.html.var response to

# our collection of by-error message multi-language collections.  We use 

# includes to substitute the appropriate text.

#

# You can modify the messages' appearance without changing any of the

# default HTTP_<error>.html.var files by adding the line:

#

#   Alias /error/include/ "/your/include/path/"

#

# which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the

# /usr/local/apache/error/include/ files and copying them to /your/include/path/, 

# even on a per-VirtualHost basis.  The default include files will display

# your Apache version number and your ServerAdmin email address regardless

# of the setting of ServerSignature.

#

# The internationalized error documents require mod_alias, mod_include

# and mod_negotiation.  To activate them, uncomment the following 30 lines.

#    Alias /error/ "/usr/local/apache/error/"

#

#    <Directory "/usr/local/apache/error">

#        AllowOverride None

#        Options IncludesNoExec

#        AddOutputFilter Includes html

#        AddHandler type-map var

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#        LanguagePriority en cs de es fr it ja ko nl pl pt-br ro sv tr

#        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#    </Directory>

#

#    ErrorDocument 400 /error/HTTP_BAD_REQUEST.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 401 /error/HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_FORBIDDEN.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 404 /error/HTTP_NOT_FOUND.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 405 /error/HTTP_METHOD_NOT_ALLOWED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 408 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_TIME_OUT.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 410 /error/HTTP_GONE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 411 /error/HTTP_LENGTH_REQUIRED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 412 /error/HTTP_PRECONDITION_FAILED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 413 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_ENTITY_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 414 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_URI_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 415 /error/HTTP_UNSUPPORTED_MEDIA_TYPE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 500 /error/HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 501 /error/HTTP_NOT_IMPLEMENTED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 502 /error/HTTP_BAD_GATEWAY.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 503 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 506 /error/HTTP_VARIANT_ALSO_VARIES.html.var

#

# The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior to

# handle known problems with browser implementations.

#

BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

#

# The following directive disables redirects on non-GET requests for

# a directory that does not include the trailing slash.  This fixes a 

# problem with Microsoft WebFolders which does not appropriately handle 

# redirects for folders with DAV methods.

# Same deal with Apple's DAV filesystem and Gnome VFS support for DAV.

#

BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "MS FrontPage" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS/1.[0123]" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^XML Spy" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^Dreamweaver-WebDAV-SCM1" redirect-carefully

#

# Allow server status reports generated by mod_status,

# with the URL of http://servername/server-status

# Change the ".example.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

#<Location /server-status>

#    SetHandler server-status

#    Order deny,allow

#    Deny from all

#    Allow from .example.com

#</Location>

<Location /ovh-status>

    SetHandler server-status

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from all

    Allow from proxy.ovh.net

    Allow from 127.0.0.1

</Location>

#

# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of

#  http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).

# Change the ".example.com" to match your domain to enable.

#

#<Location /server-info>

#    SetHandler server-info

#    Order deny,allow

#    Deny from all

#    Allow from .example.com

#</Location>

#

# Bring in additional module-specific configurations

#

<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

    Include /etc/apache2/ssl.conf

</IfModule>

#Sous Apache2 mod_gzip est devenu mod_deflate

<IfModule mod_deflate.c>

  <Location />

    # Insert filter

    SetOutputFilter DEFLATE

    # Netscape 4.x has some problems...

    BrowserMatch ^Mozilla/4 gzip-only-text/html

    # Netscape 4.06-4.08 have some more problems

    BrowserMatch ^Mozilla/4\.0[678] no-gzip

    # MSIE masquerades as Netscape, but it is fine

    # BrowserMatch \bMSIE !no-gzip !gzip-only-text/html

    # NOTE: Due to a bug in mod_setenvif up to Apache 2.0.48

    # the above regex won't work. You can use the following

    # workaround to get the desired effect:

    BrowserMatch \bMSI[E] !no-gzip !gzip-only-text/html

    # Don't compress images

    SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI \

      \.(?:gif|jpe?g|png)$ no-gzip dont-vary

    # Make sure proxies don't deliver the wrong content

    Header append Vary User-Agent env=!dont-vary

  </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_expires.c>

# cache CSS for 24 hours

#ExpiresByType text/css "access plus 24 hours"

# set the default to 24 hours

#ExpiresDefault "access plus 24 hours"

</IfModule>

#SuPhp

suPHP_Engine on

AddHandler x-httpd-php5 .php5

AddHandler x-httpd-php .php

AddHandler x-httpd-php4 .php4

suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php5

#suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php

suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php4

### Section 3: Virtual Hosts

Include /etc/apache2/virtualhosts.conf

```

I am a bit surprised by the suPHP handlers : in suphp.conf they are like x-httpd-php=php:/usr/lib/php5/bin/php-cgi but i have no php-cgi. All I have is a /usr/lib/php5/bin/php executable file. I tried to change this but I had an internal server error.

Do you have any ideas ?

Thanks

----------

## antoine_

Some additionnal information : 

suPHP version is 0.6.2

Apache version is 2.2.8.

----------

## luker2701

Have you emerged php with the cgi flag turned on?  I think that's why you don't have a php-cgi executable.

----------

